# audi tt mk2 convertible



## tomjoneswales (Feb 15, 2019)

hi im new here i have a mk2 tt convertible in black i am looking for some parts, ive read there is a delay in using market place how long is it?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  you have to pay £5 to use marketplace I'm sure Hoggy will be along soon


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

tomjoneswales said:


> hi im new here i have a mk2 tt convertible in black i am looking for some parts, ive read there is a delay in using market place how long is it?


Hi, It's not unusual :lol: :lol: to ask, so check your previous post.
Hoggy.


----------

